# Tuna @ the rigs?



## bomillertime (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys,
I'm new to the forum so cut me a little slack. we are talking about making a night trip to the deepwater rigs for tuna. are there any decent reports right now? Also, can anyone help with some coordinates... its been about 10 yrs since i have been out there and i know some of the rigs have moved.
thanks in advance.
Bo


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

They havent moved still in same spot
but here are some numbers i got from tht with a quick google search...
Petronious 2913.652 8746.857
Beer can 2909.820 8759.265
Marlin 2906.467 8756.616
Ram Powell 2903.652 8805.503

its hit or miss out there right now, as there were a lot of sharks earlier in the year it seems its getting a little better now. we have caught yf at all those rigs this year, just got to be at the right one at the right time and using the right bait and technique sometimes...:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Went to Petronious weekend before last. Chunked and Jigged before daylight... nothing but sharks. Then trolled at daylight saw some small YF busting had a couple short strikes and knockdowns but no good hook ups. Only saw them for about 15 min max and then they were gone.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Was out at Nakika and Thunderhawk last week. We saw tuna busting the surface near dusk. Nothing seemed to work until around 8:00 and then we caught BFT and YFT on diamaond jigs.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

buddy fished ram and thunderhorse this weekend and nothing. finally found 5 in open water on a two day trip.


----------



## bomillertime (Jul 31, 2012)

if we do go this weekend, any ideas on bait? are hardtails pretty available right now? 
thanks for the input


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Should be able to find them pretty easily at rigs on the way out... we usually have most our luck on ballyhoo's both skirted and naked when trolling, but it's always nice to have some live hardtail to bridle and freeline when your chunking especially if you've find a bite!


----------



## bomillertime (Jul 31, 2012)

what about leaving from orange beach, i don't really pass many rigs do i?


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

You will pass some rigs and if you dont you went the long way around. At the least the 252 and 255 will be just to the north of those deep water rigs. I would try some closer in rigs as sometimes those rigs can be covered up with sharks and cudas making it hard to get a whole bait in the boat.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't forget to pay attention to your bottom machine. Locating fish at depth is a big help for setting up position for chunking and for dropping a jig down to them. You may find it helpful if you hook up deep and the sharks are hanging around the rig to put the rod in a rod holder and hang onto it and ease the boat away from the rig then bring the fish up. It can very well keep your losses of fish to the sharks lower.

Rig your flourocarbon chunking rigs before you leave home, store them in ziplock bags and mark the lb weight on the bags, great for quick change outs. Take some extra jigs, last time I went with six people jigging it almost cleaned out all of our jigs. For fish busting the surface it's a good idea to have some poppers and rods that will throw them far. Take some small Ballyhoo and rig them on the sea striker ballyhoo dusters, they are deadly on everything out at the rigs. Make sure that you take rods and reels that are up to the task of what you are fishing for.

Another thing to consider is if you have a fishing buddy that has already done this a time or two it might be a good idea to have him along with you so you have some experience onboard. That's much better than having to learn it all the hard way.


Planning an overnight rig trip​ The first thing you want to do is make sure that your boat is in good shape and capable of making the trip safely (do you have the range, fuel there and back). Have your engines been serviced recently, including filters, impellers, plugs etc? Are all of your electronics in good working order? (VHF, chart plotter, GPS, radar) Do you have serviceable safety gear on board? (Flares, life jackets, Epirb) It’s not required but it is a good idea to have redundant battery systems, more than one installed bilge pump (as well as a hand pump), hand held VHF radio for back up, hand held GPS for back up, basic tool kit, spare parts kit for the engines (Spark plugs , filters etc)Don’t forget to have a decent first aid kit with the add on of thing needed for hook removal. Gas up the boat and have it ready to go.


The next thing you want to do is check the weather forecasts and sea state forecasts to make sure that conditions are within limits for the boat and crew. It’s great if you can plan it with another boat so that neither is out there by themselves. Make your float plan and file it at home with wife/GF/etc as well as with the USCG, can fax it or do it by phone. (once you file your float plan don’t deviate from it because if you do and something happens the plan you filed is worthless) Having the folks at home and the USCG knowing your general location will be a big help if they have to come look for you if you fail to make it home. Also once you get home don’t forget to let the USCG know you got home safe so they don’t start looking for you.


Get your gear assembled and ready before you ever leave home, change line, make leaders, replenish hooks, lures, jigs, poppers and pack tackle bags etc. Check your rods and reels for wear/defects make sure that the gaffs,rods/reels/tackle is sufficient for the fishing you will be doing. Make sure your buddies do the same thing with their gear. Does everyone have a current fishing license and does the boat have a HMS permit? Are you going to be able to safely stow all the gear and coolers going on the trip? Ice will be the limiting factor for how many fish and how long you can stay without spoilage.
While you’re getting your gear ready and stowed you need to consider how much food and drink to pack along. The hotter it is the more water/gatorade you will need (beer isn’t water and it actually will dehydrate you). Food that doesn’t require being kept cool is best because it won’t spoil or take up room in coolers. Again stowage is a factor. Pack your frozen bait in with the ice.


Is your crew capable of making the trip? Known medical issues or physical limitations? Medicines?


Heading out to the rig is best if you leave early day one, head out at an economical speed, trolling out to the rigs is a good way to do it. If you have the fuel capacity to run and gun it have at it if you want. You want to be at the rig you plan on spending the night at before dark because that’s the time for the evening feeding at the surface(busting fish). It is not a good idea to cut it close when it comes to fuel, if the weather blows up or you lose an engine it will blow all of your fuel calculations down the toilet. Ideal fuel usage is 1/3 there and fishing, 1/3 back home and 1/3 for reserve.


The fishing you will most likely do at the rigs will be trolling around the rig area, chunking, live baiting, jigging and popping. Fishing the rigs in the North GOM it is a pretty handy thing to get the fish in as quick as possible. Killing the sharks doesn’t make them stop eating your hooked fish either, so the best thing is get the fish into the boat as quick as possible. I bleed my tuna into a barrel and the blood will stay there until I move away from the rig. Blood in the water stirs up the feeding frenzy, same with chewed up fish, into the draining barrel. Try not to bleed your fish into the water and get them iced as soon as possible. Use your bottom machine to look for fish. If you find them at 300 – 500 feet that don’t mean they won’t bite. It’s just harder to get bait or a jig to them. If you are chunking or jigging deep and hook up. Don’t be afraid to put the rod in a rod holder and ease the boat away from the rig. That will keep it out of the rig and hopefull away from the sharks. On big fish I’ll back away a couple hundred yards.


Spending the night you should sleep and fish in shifts so that everyone gets some rest and enjoys some catching. It’s important that whoever is the awake watch is capable of operating the boat for safety reasons. Remember 3 YFT per angler or when your coolers are full of fish or you have just enough ice to get you fish home, that pretty much wraps it up and it’s time to go home. 

I’m sure there is a lot I forgot to put in here so take all the advice that you got here and from other sources and put the best of it all together for you plan of action.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Excellent summary Kim! I am sitting here trying to decide which rig to hit. My fuel situation means I can only hit two and have enough fuel to feel comfortable. I was out there once and the weather/seas changed had to come home slow which is really inefficient in my boat (Deep V outboard). Had enough but only had more than enough but watching fuel management all the way home kept my brain busy calculating fuel.

One thing I would add, in case of an emergency -- and it would need to be a real emergency -- the rigs can be helpful. They have communication back to shore and have some EMT/MED capacity. It is always good to hail the rig on 16 as you approach, tell them your intention. They will let you know if they are doing something that would preclude you being close and would also let you know if a supply boat is inbound.


----------



## bomillertime (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input. We will be heading out Saturday night to see what happens.


----------

